# Primeira Neve Serra Estrela 25 Outubro de 2011



## ACalado (25 Out 2011 às 15:15)

Boas,

Partilho umas fotos tiradas hoje na zona da torre por volta das 12:30, estavam 0ºc com nevoeiro e queda de neve.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vitamos (25 Out 2011 às 15:45)

Excelente registo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2011 às 15:48)

Muito bom


----------



## F_R (25 Out 2011 às 15:57)

Muito bom


----------



## Z13 (25 Out 2011 às 16:46)

Muito boas!!

Que saudades da neve....!


----------



## kelinha (25 Out 2011 às 17:14)

Ai que lindooooo! Que saudades de ir à Serra...


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2011 às 17:31)

Os primeiros registos de neve 

Ainda foi uma boa nevada.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Out 2011 às 18:17)

Excelentes centímetros para o primeiro nevão da época!!! 

E vem com quase uma semana mais cedo que o do ano passado!!! 

Adoro o nosso clima Mediterrânico!! 
"""Em uma semana de verão para Inverno!!"""


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2011 às 18:25)

Bom registo, não esperava tanta neve


----------



## Veterano (25 Out 2011 às 18:27)

Foi uma boa nevada, para começar.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Out 2011 às 19:00)

Z13 disse:


> Muito boas!!
> 
> Que saudades da neve....!



É mesmo isso!!

Dá vontade de me enfiar no carro, e fazer 400kms para estar um pouco lá em cima a apreciar o cenário...


----------



## Johnny (25 Out 2011 às 19:34)

Finalmente...

No Gerês e Larouco (Montalegre), tb deve ter caído alguma...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Out 2011 às 21:07)

Deixo aqui mais uma foto-galeria!! 
http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/galerias/fotogalerias.aspx?content_id=32024


----------



## Z13 (26 Out 2011 às 12:20)

Johnny disse:


> No Gerês e Larouco (Montalegre), tb deve ter caído alguma...



Ontem à noite, na televisão espanhola, houve um directo desde Manzaneda (Galiza, 120km daqui), com registos de uma acumulação de 15cm. 


Na Sanábria, ao final do dia, assim que as nuvens permitiram, ainda consegui ver acumulação nas zonas mais altas, presumo que acima dos 1500/1600 mts.

Já cheira!!!


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2011 às 12:24)

Excelente reportagem, Spiritmind!

Pena por esta altura o elemento branco já estar de partida.
A ver se da próxima vez vem para ficar mais tempo.
Também ainda é relativamente cedo para a neve.

_Como que de um verão prolongado, passámos para um inverno antecipado._


----------



## Black_Heart (26 Out 2011 às 14:06)

Excelentes fotos 
A ver se é a primeira neve de muitas


----------



## Norther (26 Out 2011 às 16:54)

muito bom, pena hoje derreter


----------



## Hermano1x (26 Out 2011 às 18:19)

Que espetáculo muito boas fotos, mas fresquinhas


----------



## Minho (27 Out 2011 às 22:25)

Parabéns! Como sempre, dos primeiros felizardos da temporada da neve


----------

